# 4 punkte mit linien verbinden



## crashkid-design (2. April 2005)

Ich muss 4 Punkte ( je x und y wert) mit geraden verbinden. Habe aber keine idee wie ich das machen kann. Habe auch schon gesucht aber ich finde kein Tutorial dazu. 
Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich das machen kann? bzw kennt jemand ein Tutorial in der richtung ?

Jetzt schon danke Jungs!(Mädels auch)


MfG crashkid


----------



## Alex F. (3. April 2005)

in der Forum suche gibt es eine Menge Beispiele aber du wusstest wahrescheinlich nicht wonach man suche soll oder ?

Egal ich bin ein netter mensch und hab dir mal das als Beispiel projekt gecodet 


Gruß bb


----------

